# License Plates Seen



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Wondering the furthest plates you have seen hunting this year or ever. While hunting pheasants last year by Grenora, we met some people that drove up from Colorado.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I've seen guys from Connecticut and Maine out duck hunting.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Several Years ago out in the Mott area We saw California and Alaska plates.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I've come across some from Florida but they had Minot Air Force Base stickers on the window.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

New Mexico for me........


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Spotted a New Jersey pickup this week near Jamestown with decoys in the back.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Two years ago I was selling some of the oversize windsocks. I got a response from a guy and he said he would be coming thru Fargo in a day. He pulled into ny driveway and his plates were from New Hampshire. He was only about 2/3 of the way on his excursion to hunt up in Canada. Talk about a long drive to hunt!!!!


----------



## german wirehair #1 (Aug 23, 2004)

If you see a dark gray 4 door long bed Dodge with South Carolina tags on it that will be me.1850 miles from here to woodworth. I'm leaving here next Friday can't wait. I hope the weather cools off.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

we have regulars that stay here from Kentucky, Maine, Florida, Texas, Arizona,Michigan,Missouri,


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

People with that much passion for hunting is what it is all about! I would be willing to help people like that, but I have a hard time respecting people that fly in, hunt a game farm, and leave. Just my personal thoughts!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Know of a guy from Alaska that makes *two *driving trips a year - something on the order of 4 days pure driving x 2 x 2 - just for ND pheasants.

For the first time last year, MN NR's were no longer at least 50% of all NR's. Last year ND had feather hunters from every state, every or nearly every province and several foreign countries. ND hunting has gone global. There is no end to the number of people who want a shot at quality hunting or the ends of the earth from which they are willing to travel to get it. Just goes to show we're in a whole new paradigm of pressure/competition/exclusivity that cannot be compared to previous boom cycles, where NR use was still a relatively small percentage of overall use and came almost entirely just East of our border.

Unless we get some controls in place, even those who think "you just need to buck up and work a little harder" will be singing a different toon in 5-10 years. Generational relationships only last so long and the bidding will continue. Yes, ND can and will evolve completely to TX-style hunting unless something is done to check that. On the whole, all things and all persons considered, is TX-style hunting good or bad for ND?


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Last pheasant season around grenora and up into the crosby area, I saw a 
texas convoy, one pickup had a big dog trailer, another had a box full of decoys, and still two more trucks were trailing. I also had a bitter experience with some southern folks, I forget where they were from.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

by the looks of the cars on the road this afternoon, it looks like you boy are going to have a few visitors this weekend too. i saw quite a few on interstate between fargo and hilsboro heading north.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Obviously headed to Pembina. Thanks ryan.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah i hear theres a he(( of a lot of pronghorns up in that area. :lol:


----------

